# Master Mason degree



## Phil P (Nov 7, 2017)

Well brethren it looks like a tentative date has been set for when I'll be raised to the Sublime Degree of a master Mason.  Last night the lodge tentatively set Saturday Dec 2  for the degree.  And it looks like that the lodge will also be back to its restored self again by that time.  Very much looking fwd to it, really did not want to do it in another lodge's building if at all possible


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 7, 2017)

congratulations are in order you, get ready for this is a day you will never forget. it's one of them moments along with getting married or your first born. only difference is that 8 second ride....


----------



## Phil P (Nov 7, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> congratulations are in order you, get ready for this is a day you will never forget. it's one of them moments along with getting married or your first born. only difference is that 8 second ride....


or in my case getting the call from the adoption agency about our first one....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 7, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!!!!


----------



## Keith C (Nov 9, 2017)

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## Symthrell (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations! I know you will do well!!!


----------



## David612 (Nov 9, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Well brethren it looks like a tentative date has been set for when I'll be raised to the Sublime Degree of a master Mason.  Last night the lodge tentatively set Saturday Dec 2  for the degree.  And it looks like that the lodge will also be back to its restored self again by that time.  Very much looking fwd to it, really did not want to do it in another lodge's building if at all possible


Congrats Brother  I’m looking forward to doing my second in February but I’m traveling to a lodge an hour away however it’s got a beautiful 155 year history.


----------



## Phil P (Nov 14, 2017)

David612 said:


> Congrats Brother  I’m looking forward to doing my second in February but I’m traveling to a lodge an hour away however it’s got a beautiful 155 year history.


I love historic lodges.  I've been in quite a few as a member of DeMolay back in the 80s & as an advisor in the 90s


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 15, 2017)

What time is dinner???


----------



## Phil P (Nov 15, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> What time is dinner???


Lol, I think this will be an after lunch degree for me.  Btw, I see you're from Sac-town (aka Sacramento CA).  I got family in the area, plus I've been in the J Street building many times as a DeMolay for Northern California DeMolay ritual competition


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 16, 2017)

I've met a coupla Brothers in passing from that Lodge, That's one of Sacramento's Historic Lodges..


----------



## Phil P (Nov 16, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> I've met a coupla Brothers in passing from that Lodge, That's one of Sacramento's Historic Lodges..


My Uncle was Past Master of Provident #609 back in 1951.  Had another Uncle that was a member out in Elk Grove & another was a member of San Juan.  Sadly all have passed


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 16, 2017)

My neighbor OES Charter works out the Lodge in Elk Grove, Her and her daughters,


----------



## Phil P (Nov 16, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> My neighbor OES Charter works out the Lodge in Elk Grove, Her and her daughters,


Way cool.  One of these days I hope to get back out & Sac-Town will be on the list of places I'll be visiting.  And for sure I'll be going back to Fremont where I grew up & was active in DeMolay in the bay area back in the 1980s


----------



## Matt L (Nov 16, 2017)

Congratulations on your Journey Brother Phil. With the the damage to the lodge, you've have had a quite a journey. I know you will enjoy your degree, as many have said, it's one of the most meaningful things that will happen in your life.  I'm sure as a Master Mason, you will be an asset to your lodge as you have been to this forum.


----------



## SCStrong (Nov 17, 2017)

Congrats !! Enjoy !


----------



## JohnW (Nov 17, 2017)

Congratulations and best wishes to you, my Brother!


----------



## Phil P (Nov 21, 2017)

A little more info on the upcoming degree on Dec 2.  Well actually we'll be putting on 3 degrees. 2 Master Mason (mine being one of them) & 1 EA.  Breakfast will be served at 9am with the degrees starting shortly thereafter


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2017)

Phil P said:


> A little more info on the upcoming degree on Dec 2. Well actually we'll be putting on 3 degrees. 2 Master Mason (mine being one of them) & 1 EA. Breakfast will be served at 9am with the degrees starting shortly thereafter


Great!


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 25, 2017)

Brother Phil, where in Texas are you? Congrats and enjoy your big day! Two masters and an EA in one day?! That's awesome! Hopefully the two new Masters can contribute in the EA degree!


----------



## Phil P (Nov 25, 2017)

Randy81 said:


> Brother Phil, where in Texas are you? Congrats and enjoy your big day! Two masters and an EA in one day?! That's awesome! Hopefully the two new Masters can contribute in the EA degree!


I'm in Huffman Lodge which is Northeast of Houston.  This will be the first degrees we've had since our lodge got flooded by Harvey, and btw the sheetrock is now up.  There's still much work to be done, but the repairs are going along great.  As far as the schedule goes from what I hear is that we're doing the EA first and then the 2 Masters (with mine being the "Main Event"...lol)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 25, 2017)

Phil P said:


> from what I hear is that we're doing the EA first and then the 2 Masters (with mine being the "Main Event"...lol)


Great!


----------



## Phil P (Nov 28, 2017)

Just got an e-mail from our distinguished Secretary & it looks like I'll be making the road trip to Sampson Lodge in Highlands for my Masters degree.  The building in our own lodge in Huffman is still not quite ready yet to put on a degree, so a road trip is now in order


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 28, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Just got an e-mail from our distinguished Secretary & it looks like I'll be making the road trip to Sampson Lodge in Highlands for my Masters degree. The building in our own lodge in Huffman is still not quite ready yet to put on a degree, so a road trip is now in order


Sounds good! Keep us updated.


----------



## Phil P (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh you bet.  We was all hoping to have the building ready to start having degrees again, but I don't mind having to make a bit of a road trip


----------



## Phil P (Nov 30, 2017)

Well an unfortunate set of circumstances has occurred & my Master Mason degree has been delayed.  A majority of the lodge will be attending a memorial service for one of our brothers that recently passed away. So this Saturday there will be just one EA & one MM degree. Mine not being one of them.  But this actually worked out since my wife has a 10am dental appt & the drive to Highlands would've taken about 40mins. That would've put me there right about lunch time.  Oh well, it happens.  Hopefully I can find out a new date on Monday might


----------



## Keith C (Nov 30, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Well an unfortunate set of circumstances has occurred & my Master Mason degree has been delayed.  A majority of the lodge will be attending a memorial service for one of our brothers that recently passed away. So this Saturday there will be just one EA & one MM degree. Mine not being one of them.  But this actually worked out since my wife has a 10am dental appt & the drive to Highlands would've taken about 40mins. That would've put me there right about lunch time.  Oh well, it happens.  Hopefully I can find out a new date on Monday might



Interesting that your lodge does degree work on the weekends.  We only do degrees on the same night of the week as our stated meetings and on the 2 weeks following the stated meeting.  That is to say our Stated Meetings are on the 2nd Wednesday of each month Sept - June, we do Extra Meetings for Degrees on the 3rd and / or 4th Wednesday of the month as required.  The first Wednesday of the Month is our District School, so we avoid that as most of the folks involved in degree conferral are at the District School.  The only things our lodge will do on weekends are fellowship, fundraiser or charity events.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 30, 2017)

What I find interesting is your jurisdiction allows multiple degrees in the same day.  My jurisdictions see plenty of the same degree with multiple candidates but it's very rare to see two different degrees in the same meeting.  In many jurisdictions that requires special dispensation as there's a worry of giving them to the same candidate.

A first then a third would be a very long meeting.  I've been to a third in the morning, then lunch, then a third in the afternoon, then the lectures.  It seemed to last a week.  If you ever have a meeting like that, ask to be in the ritual so the time passes faster.


----------



## Phil P (Nov 30, 2017)

We were allowed a dispensation due to the fact that our building is still undergoing renovations thnx to Harvey.


----------



## David Duke (Nov 30, 2017)

Under the GLoTX a Lodge can confer multiple degrees in a day, degrees must be conferred individually however the lecture and charge can be given to multiple candidates at the same time (obviously appropriate degree). Our Lodge rarely does degree work on Saturday except in instances to accommodate the candidate or sometimes time constraints. 

About 6 years ago we conferred 4 Masters degrees on a Saturday, we all had a blast. We invited members from local area Lodges and most Brothers who wanted to work in the degrees were able to. All total throughout the day we had probably 75 members/visitors present. We had breakfast conferred 2 then went to refreshment and had lunch and called back to labor for 2 more then the lecture and charge to all. The Brothers who received the degree first were then able to immediately see a degree, it was quite an experience for all. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 1, 2017)

David Duke said:


> About 6 years ago we conferred 4 Masters degrees on a Saturday, we all had a blast. We invited members from local area Lodges and most Brothers who wanted to work in the degrees were able to. All total throughout the day we had probably 75 members/visitors present. We had breakfast conferred 2 then went to refreshment and had lunch and called back to labor for 2 more then the lecture and charge to all. The Brothers who received the degree first were then able to immediately see a degree, it was quite an experience for all.


Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 1, 2017)

David Duke said:


> About 6 years ago we conferred 4 Masters degrees on a Saturday, we all had a blast.



That's multiple candidates in the same degree.  That's running candidates through the same degree in sequence.  Among my jurisdictions Texas and California require candidates be done in sequence except the dispensation.  Among my jurisdictions, parallel candidates are common in Illinois.  I liked being a "spare deacon" walking the 2nd or 3rd candidate around.

Doing multiple degrees would involve picking two or more of - Open on or call down to first, do one or many candidates.  Open on or call down to second, do one or many candidates.  Open on or call up to third, do one or many candidates.


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

Well a bit of an update on my degree, it looks like we might be talkin sometime in January.  And from the pace of the repair work, it looks like mine will be the first degree to be held in our lodge building since Harvey flooded us.  As to an exact date, that has still yet to be set. But I am looking very forward to having it done on my "home turf" & the lodge being fully restored


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2017)

Phil P said:


> As to an exact date, that has still yet to be set. But I am looking very forward to having it done on my "home turf" & the lodge being fully restored


Great news. I am happy for you!


----------



## Symthrell (Dec 5, 2017)

Hang in there, it will happen in due time and I am sure being the first Raised in your restored lodge will mean a lot to you!!


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

Symthrell said:


> Hang in there, it will happen in due time and I am sure being the first Raised in your restored lodge will mean a lot to you!!


More than you'd know.  Too bad Grand Lodge is happening the week of my b-day (Jan 20).  That would've made for an AWESOME 50th birthday present


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 5, 2017)

Phil P said:


> my "home turf"


Brother based on your vernacular I bet you’re a riot to drink with.  You strike me as the guy that doesn’t realize he’s 50 and tries to hang with the 20 and 30 something’s beer for beer shot for shot and willing to do anything


----------



## Phil P (Dec 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Brother based on your vernacular I bet you’re a riot to drink with.  You strike me as the guy that doesn’t realize he’s 50 and tries to hang with the 20 and 30 something’s beer for beer shot for shot and willing to do anything


I can sure hold my share of Iced Tea.........lol!!!  But that's what ya get for having a teenage daughter & a pre-teen son.


----------



## Phil P (Dec 19, 2017)

Alright brand new update & a new date has been scheduled.  January 4 has been set for my Master Mason degree.  Hopefully the repairs to the lodge room will be completed by then.


----------



## Symthrell (Dec 19, 2017)

Great way to start the New Year!


----------



## Georgi Ivanov (Dec 19, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Alright brand new update & a new date has been scheduled.  January 4 has been set for my Master Mason degree.  Hopefully the repairs to the lodge room will be completed by then.



Gratz for the upcoming degree, Bro. What a way to start the new Year 


Fraternally,
G∴I


----------



## Phil P (Dec 19, 2017)

Symthrell said:


> Great way to start the New Year!


Very true.  If Grand Lodge wasn't the week of my birthday (Jan 20), I would've requested to have that done then


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2017)

Phil P said:


> January 4 has been set for my Master Mason degree. Hopefully the repairs to the lodge room will be completed by then.


Great!


----------



## jrnteach (Dec 23, 2017)

My own 3rd degree is scheduled for January 17th. That date is memorable as it would have been my moms 70th birthday (she passed away almost nine years ago). I was very fortunate that the worshipful master of my Lodge was able to schedule me like that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 23, 2017)

jrnteach said:


> My own 3rd degree is scheduled for January 17th.


Congratulations Brother. Be sure to let us know how it went.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 23, 2017)

Brethren, keep us informed.  Maybe we should start a "myfreemasonary.com" traveling degree team.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 24, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Brethren, keep us informed.  Maybe we should start a "myfreemasonary.com" traveling degree team.



That would be fun.

The Knights of Mecca from Hella Shrine do a lot of Masters Degree work at Lodges in the DFW area. I think there is some protocol with the GL for dispensation for the team to actually confer the degrees.


----------



## Phil P (Dec 25, 2017)

jrnteach said:


> My own 3rd degree is scheduled for January 17th. That date is memorable as it would have been my moms 70th birthday (she passed away almost nine years ago). I was very fortunate that the worshipful master of my Lodge was able to schedule me like that.


I did my fellowcraft back on July 25 which was my mom's b-day


Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> That would be fun.
> 
> The Knights of Mecca from Hella Shrine do a lot of Masters Degree work at Lodges in the DFW area. I think there is some protocol with the GL for dispensation for the team to actually confer the degrees.


I'd love that


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 25, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I think there is some protocol with the GL for dispensation for the team to actually confer the degrees.



Any group of qualified Master Masons of a jurisdiction can use that jurisdiction's authorized ritual without dispensation as long at that lodge's pedestal officers are there to do the opening and closing.

Dispensation is only needed to raise a candidate using some other ritual.  For example there is a traveling degree team that does Oklahoma ritual that confers degrees across the US with dispensation.

I suspect dispensation might be needed to use costumes.  But should that be the case?  My mother lodge does degrees in tuxedo.  That's a costume.


----------



## David612 (Dec 25, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Any group of qualified Master Masons of a jurisdiction can use that jurisdiction's authorized ritual without dispensation as long at that lodge's pedestal officers are there to do the opening and closing.
> 
> Dispensation is only needed to raise a candidate using some other ritual.  For example there is a traveling degree team that does Oklahoma ritual that confers degrees across the US with dispensation.
> 
> I suspect dispensation might be needed to use costumes.  But should that be the case?  My mother lodge does degrees in tuxedo.  That's a costume.


Tuxedo isn’t a costume, it’s a standard.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 25, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Any group of qualified Master Masons of a jurisdiction can use that jurisdiction's authorized ritual without dispensation as long at that lodge's pedestal officers are there to do the opening and closing.


Yeah, here the Valley of Louisville Scottish Rite has a degree team that travels the area conferring the degrees when requested.


----------



## Phil P (Jan 5, 2018)

I was FINALLY raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason last night.  Although our lodge is still in a renovation process, this was the first time we held a degree in our own building since before Hurricane Harvey.  And what a night it was, really enjoyed the experience & looking fwd to taking part in the degrees myself after I get this proficiency finished


----------



## David Duke (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations Brother, sorry I couldn’t make it we were having a FC last night and I needed to be at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Jan 5, 2018)

David Duke said:


> Congratulations Brother, sorry I couldn’t make it we were having a FC last night and I needed to be at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I did get the e-mail blast that y'all were also having a degree too. Worshipful Don Withrow from Humble Lodge conferred my degree.  Still a little dusty but hey, at least we did our degree in our own building


----------



## Keith C (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations Brother, glad you could be raised in your own lodge building.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 6, 2018)

Congratulations Brother!!!!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome again, and again, to the family Thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Phil P (Jan 8, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother, glad you could be raised in your own lodge building.


Oh most definitely.  Good thing all the tools was set to the side so I didn't run into anything....lol


----------

